# Confused between 5w6 or 6w5



## bedroom (Mar 31, 2012)

Wondering if any Enneagram expert can help me identify myself. I've always thought I am a 5w6 until reading the description of 6w5 and I feel that I can relate to that too. 

I like to observe and analyse people - to understand and predict and also just for my knowledge. I constantly research on topic which interest me and I enjoy sharing to like minded friends who I feel can match my intellectual in that topic. 
I like my alone time and need to withdraw to dwell on my thoughts. I like taking calculated risk and enjoy roller coaster rides, bungee jumps and sky diving! 

Under stress, I tend to withdraw first to sort out my thoughts. Then I get anxious with nervous energy inside me. I can't seem to do anything except to think about the stress. I have many friends but few close ones. I'm very reserved and closed up and hardly share about myself. Even my close friends hardly know my past. 

When in relationship however, I can be insecure and needy. I don't mind spending time with him till the extent that personal space seems secondary. I can also be suspicious and a worrier. And when I am insecure, I became possessive and jealous. When I am in that state, I will act indifferent and become passive aggressive instead. I will a test the person too to see if I am important.

This is the part which I got confused. I understand that type5s seems to behave in the opposite spectrum which prompted me to look into type 6 instead. I get tired when I behave like that because I feel out of control and emotionally drained. I can usually snap myself out of that state by sorting out my thoughts and reasoning to myself.

Can anybody advice? If it helps, I'm a INTP, 5w6, 9w1, 3w2


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

bedroom said:


> I will a test the person too to see if I am important.


lol, holding power? looks more like a 5


----------



## bedroom (Mar 31, 2012)

Chest said:


> lol, holding power? looks more like a 5


Skeptical and doubtful?


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

bedroom said:


> Skeptical and doubtful?


INTPs are usually 5


----------



## Texas (Mar 24, 2013)

I am no expert on this at all, but I tested both ways also. In reading through the descriptions of both, it was obvious that I'm 5w6 rather than the other way around. I think the loyalty aspect of 6 was the deciding factor for me.


----------



## bedroom (Mar 31, 2012)

EclecticTeal said:


> I am no expert on this at all, but I tested both ways also. In reading through the descriptions of both, it was obvious that I'm 5w6 rather than the other way around. I think the loyalty aspect of 6 was the deciding factor for me.


Do you identify with the possessiveness and inadequacy?

I think I know what you mean by loyalty... I can be committed to someone but also keen to know other interesting people.
Some think that I'm a flirt. My secretive behavior made it worse. 
But actually I just find them interesting but I'm not interested...


----------



## Texas (Mar 24, 2013)

bedroom said:


> Do you identify with the possessiveness and inadequacy?
> 
> I think I know what you mean by loyalty... I can be committed to someone but also keen to know other interesting people.
> Some think that I'm a flirt. My secretive behavior made it worse.
> But actually I just find them interesting but I'm not interested...


To some extent, but when looking at the dominant traits of 5 versus 6, I identified more closely with 5 as the dominant trait (investigative) and the anxiety of the 6 as secondary. I usually describe myself as a problem solver -- probably because I can see all the problems so quickly -- and that is the primary description of 5w6:

5 - Enneagram Type Five: The Investigator

The 6w5 is "the defender", which I relate to if I'm in the right mood. I certainly can't stand injustice and find myself defending people I don't even know at times, but that seems to be less important to me at other times.

6 - Enneagram Type Six: The Loyalist

Like I said, I'm not an expert on enneagram, and someone else here can maybe offer a bit more insight into key differences between the two. To me, there seems to be quite a bit of overlap.


----------



## bedroom (Mar 31, 2012)

@%1;


EclecticTeal said:


> To some extent, but when looking at the dominant traits of 5 versus 6, I identified more closely with 5 as the dominant trait (investigative) and the anxiety of the 6 as secondary. I usually describe myself as a problem solver -- probably because I can see all the problems so quickly -- and that is the primary description of 5w6:
> 
> The 6w5 is "the defender", which I relate to if I'm in the right mood. I certainly can't stand injustice and find myself defending people I don't even know at times, but that seems to be less important to me at other times.
> 
> ...


I think I relate to type 6 basic fear of abandonment (due to being inadequate) more than type 5's basic fear of lack of knowledge.
I would feel insecure with the fear of being abandon and retreats to dwell on my thoughts and research on how can I be in better control. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

bedroom said:


> what do you guys think?


I'm no expert either. Based on what you've shared however; you seem to relate to 6 mostly while under some sort of stress. That leads me to believe you're naturally a 5 with a 6 wing (and the way you write and tell about your interactions with others, seem to indicate this to me as well). It's likely it's the 6 that's causing you to doubt your 5-ness.

The calculated risks seems more 5 to me as well. I would concur with @_Chest_ and your original conclusion of 5w6.

When you have fears about something, is your tendency to move forward cautiously (what you've shared seems to indicate, yes), or do you normally retract in favor of being safer? Move forward is 5w6, safety is 6w5.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I would think there would be a big difference with the 6w5 behaving in more social and conventional ways compared to a type 5. They may be skeptical out of *fear* with biting sarcasm.


----------



## bedroom (Mar 31, 2012)

MelanieM said:


> I would think there would be a big difference with the 6w5 behaving in more social and conventional ways compared to a type 5. They may be skeptical out of *fear* with biting sarcasm.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

bedroom said:


> Can you elaborate?


I can try my best, I am more familiar with type 6's and used to type myself as a 6w5, although I think 6w7 works. 

Type 5w6 would seem to be less introspective than a 6w5, they would be more focused on their surroundings and figuring out how things work for knowledge sake. I think they are also less worried about relationships and probably would have a much harder time dealing with their feelings so they ignore them and pursue whatever intellectual endeavor they are into at the moment. They are probably much more detail-oriented and technical. I would think they may have an easier time as a 5w6 instead as a 5w4. I think 5's may fear being wrong vs 6's fear of not fitting in or being alone without support. If a 5 feels like they are failing at whatever cerebral pursuit they are doing they may feel as if there is no point in their existence, or useless. 5w6 would think much independently than a 6w5. Less likely to follow conventional thought.

I think 6w5s are interested in intellectual pursuits as well, but more for security reasons. Finding out how something works may make them feel more secure in this world. I also think they are more social, and introspective making it easier for them to relate to others. I think a 6w5 would probably stick with more conventional methods to obtain their knowledge vs a 5w6 who wouldn't care as much about the rules to find what they are seeking. I also think 6w5s like to study people, to know how they tick. They may look for a person's weakness in order to feel a bit more secure. This is why I mentioned their biting sarcasm before. If hurt, they will hit you where it hurts. I think a 5w6 may just ignore you if they were hurt or think you were an idiot. Not sure if they'd call you out but if really angry...probably. 6w5s can also be pretty argumentative, not because they are necessarily right...more to play devil's advocate. They really want to feel someone out before they give their trust. They are naturally more suspicious of motives in others. There is lots of testing done by a type 6, they can be fearful so testing may be a way to see if the person they admire/trust is really legit. They may also seek to gather info to protect the underdog, while I wouldn't think a 5w6 would feel that need.

I think a 5w6 would be more of an original thinker than a 6w5, while the fear is there in a 5w6, it doesn't get in the way as much in finding their truth. It may even motivate them that their wisdom is not conventional (or that may be more 5w4).


----------



## bedroom (Mar 31, 2012)

lightwing said:


> I'm no expert either. Based on what you've shared however; you seem to relate to 6 mostly while under some sort of stress. That leads me to believe you're naturally a 5 with a 6 wing (and the way you write and tell about your interactions with others, seem to indicate this to me as well). It's likely it's the 6 that's causing you to doubt your 5-ness.
> 
> The calculated risks seems more 5 to me as well. I would concur with @[Chest and your original conclusion of 5w6.
> 
> When you have fears about something, is your tendency to move forward cautiously (what you've shared seems to indicate, yes), or do you normally retract in favor of being safer? Move forward is 5w6, safety is 6w5.


If it's the unknown, I would move forward with caution. If its fear (networking, public speaking) I would retreat.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

bedroom said:


> If it's the unknown, I would move forward with caution. If its fear (networking, public speaking) I would retreat.


I still think you're 5w6. Seems like you're just giving in to the negative aspects of your 6 wing, when the default behavior is to investigate.

This is my opinion. Like I said before, I'm no expert, so I could be wrong.


----------



## bedroom (Mar 31, 2012)

MelanieM said:


> I can try my best, I am more familiar with type 6's and used to type myself as a 6w5, although I think 6w7 works.
> 
> Type 5w6 would seem to be less introspective than a 6w5, they would be more focused on their surroundings and *figuring out how things work for knowledge sake*. I think they are also less worried about relationships and probably would have a much harder time dealing with their feelings so they ignore them and pursue whatever intellectual endeavor they are into at the moment. They are probably much more detail-oriented and technical. I would think they may have an easier time as a 5w6 instead as a 5w4. I think 5's may fear being wrong vs *6's fear of not fitting in *or being alone without support. If a 5 feels like they are failing at whatever cerebral pursuit they are doing they may feel as if there is no point in their existence, or useless. 5w6 would think much independently than a 6w5. Less likely to follow conventional thought.
> 
> ...


I've highlighted parts which I think I can relate. The thing is I want to fit in socially but would prefer to be alone most of the time. I seek knowledge for security and for knowledge sake...maybe more for security? And also to show that I'm the expert of the topic. I'm generally quite warm to people ( I have many cliques of friends) although I dont trust people easily unless the trust is gained (frankly, very few people are able to reach that level). 

I've always see 5s as an independent and closed up, emotionless person. And I do feel that way...my friends described me as underwhelm, hard to get excited about things, emotionless, calm. But at times when I'm insecure, I feel so overwhelmed with emotions (possessiveness & jealousy) that I don't feel like a 5 at all..not often, but it happens. 5s seems like they need little to no attention from their partner but I seem to want more.

Thanks for the input. Appreciate it!


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

bedroom said:


> I've highlighted parts which I think I can relate. The thing is I want to fit in socially but would prefer to be alone most of the time. I seek knowledge for security and for knowledge sake...maybe more for security? And also to show that I'm the expert of the topic. I'm generally quite warm to people ( I have many cliques of friends) although I dont trust people easily unless the trust is gained (frankly, very few people are able to reach that level).
> 
> I've always see 5s as an independent and closed up, emotionless person. And I do feel that way...my friends described me as underwhelm, hard to get excited about things, emotionless, calm. But at times when I'm insecure, I feel so overwhelmed with emotions (possessiveness & jealousy) that I don't feel like a 5 at all..not often, but it happens. 5s seems like they need little to no attention from their partner but I seem to want more.
> 
> Thanks for the input. Appreciate it!


When I read your initial post just now (I always skip the OP and answer the title LOL) I think you sounded 6-ish, but more secretive like a 5. I would need more input, INTPs do tend to be type 5, but any type can be a type 6. I'd recommend going to the enneagram site and reading what healthy vs non healthy 5's and 6's look like. You could be going through a tough time and that may change your opinion. All types gets anxious and insecure, but show it differently. Relationships, especially romantic, can make anyone fearful. I think 6's fear being alone and unsupported, they find their security in other people or knowledge about the world to alleviate this fear. A healthy 6 tends to be more relaxed, endearing and more trusting, not as afraid of the world. An unhealthy 6 as you can imagine can be extremely neurotic. 

Another thing about 6's is that they contradict themselves...a lot. 6's are also harder to type MBTI-wise because they are all over the place and try pretty hard to bury those fears from the public, unless they have a good friend they can trust. I can also be too trusting :frustrating:

Here is a quote about type 5s from the Enneagram site:
_"Fives are alert, insightful, and curious. They are able to concentrate and focus on developing complex ideas and skills. Independent, innovative, and inventive, they can also become preoccupied with their thoughts and imaginary constructs. They become detached, yet high-strung and intense. They typically have problems with eccentricity, nihilism, and isolation. At their Best: visionary pioneers, often ahead of their time, and able to see the world in an entirely new way."_

_"When moving in their Direction of Disintegration (stress), detached Fives suddenly become hyperactive and scattered at Seven. However, when moving in their Direction of Integration (growth), avaricious, detached Fives become more self-confident and decisive, like healthy Eights"_

The site goes into a lot more depth. You can also google 5w6 vs 6w5...I'm sure there are sites that can give you better insight.

Type 5w6 is labeled "The problem solver" (more cerebral)
Type 6w5 is labeled "The defender" (more security, duty oriented)


----------



## bedroom (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all, appreciate the inputs! I've researched on this and read through all description but still got confused.

Both healthy and unhealthy levels of 5 & 6... I can relate to both -.- 
I get panicky and worried and anxious (especially when I'm suspicious) but at the same time I withdraw to my thoughts and cut off to be alone (when I'm hurt especially - always wanna travel alone after a breakup). I agree my 6 comes out stronger when I am under some sort of emotional stress AND feeling insecure. But it doesn't always happen. Only people which I've allowed myself to let in. Most of the time I dont really care. 

I've tested myself twice on different websites and both times I am typed as 5w6.
I guess what stands out for me is I embrace change, especially if it is for a better system and environment. From my understanding, 6 seems to be more reluctant to change and unknown and would prefer a safe, predictable environment?


----------

